# Best Wireless Mouse for use with Photo/Video Software...?



## cayenne (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi all,

While I do have a nice wacom intuit 5 medium tablet that I mostly use on PS and LR and other photo/video related software, I do at times switch between that and my mouse.

I like my wireless mouse....one less cable across the desk.

I have a Logitech Anywhere MX...that has recently started behaving erratically, it has a hard time selecting when I hold the mouse down and I've seen some lt clicks happen randomly....

I need a new one.

Does anyone have recommendations for a good wireless mouse, to work with photographic/video software on a high resolution monitor?

My main media workstation is a 2011 Macbook Pro (it is never used as laptop, on a stand hooked to USB hub, and thunderbolt to external drives, Dell U2711 monitor, etc).....

Are mouse dpi and polling rates a big deal with ya'll like it is with the gamers?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## lion rock (Jan 30, 2017)

Since you're an Apple user, why not use their Bluetooth "magic mouse 2." It has a touch surface on the top plate. Works quite well.
-r


----------



## slclick (Jan 30, 2017)

After using the Logitech MXRevolution for years I finally picked up the Master MX version and cannot be happier. Although there is one thing, upon the 'upgrade' to Sierra a couple of the side buttons which I use for page forward and back stopped working in that manner and I had to reprogram them for other tasks. But for ergonomics, speed, rechargeable internal battery life , versatility and the ability to use on ANY surface, I am very happy.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you!!

Good suggestions both!!!

I'd forgotten about the 'magic mouse' from Apple. I might run to the store and give it a try to see how I like it.

I'd read good reviews on the Logitech MX Revolution too....hmm.

Ok, at least I have a couple of really good leads to follow now.

Much appreciated!!

C


----------



## pwp (Feb 1, 2017)

I worked my way through a number of wireless mice and eventually went back to a cabled mouse. The response is super fast and guaranteed. The best mice to get are premium gaming mice. Mine is a Razer Death Adder Elite. I have three, one for each workstation. You can turn off the annoying puke-green lights pitched at pimply teenagers.

Choose from here: http://www.razerzone.com/au-en/gaming-mice

-pw


----------



## slclick (Feb 1, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Good suggestions both!!!
> 
> ...



The Revolution is long discontinued and the MX Master is everything it was and more. I would steer clear of the Magic mouse. I have a home with all things Apple but never again one of those...flimsy, not customizable and a horrible design for the battery compartment. I agree about the lag with a wireless compared to a cable mouse (gamers use cables for this and other reasons) But the MX Master is snappy. I can't even notice. You get the choice of either BT or IR Receiver.


----------



## monkey44 (Feb 1, 2017)

I've always had good luck with Logitech mice ? mouses ? Meece ? Anyway, it builds good products ... I don't have a specific model recommendation for video tho' ...


----------



## cayenne (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for all the excellent advice.

As of yesterday afternoon, I have a logitech MX Master mouse on the way....will be playing with it likely by tomorrow.

Thanks All!!

I'll try to come back and report my findings on it....

Again, thank you for the great input!!

Cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2017)

My Mouse died doing the same thing last week. I had two MX705's just sitting in their packages as spares. They are great, so I installed two of them to replace older ones like the one that died. Then, I saw Costco had them for $19.95 and bought two more. They seem to last between one and 3 years, and I have several computers, so always keep spares.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 9, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My Mouse died doing the same thing last week. I had two MX705's just sitting in their packages as spares. They are great, so I installed two of them to replace older ones like the one that died. Then, I saw Costco had them for $19.95 and bought two more. They seem to last between one and 3 years, and I have several computers, so always keep spares.



Interesting!!
I got the new one..and WOW...it is BIIIIIG for my hands.

It works well, but still trying to get used to such a large LARGE mouse.


I may look at Costco for the models you saw and do the same stock up on them!!

Thanks for the info!!!

Cayenne


----------



## slclick (Feb 9, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > My Mouse died doing the same thing last week. I had two MX705's just sitting in their packages as spares. They are great, so I installed two of them to replace older ones like the one that died. Then, I saw Costco had them for $19.95 and bought two more. They seem to last between one and 3 years, and I have several computers, so always keep spares.
> ...



I didn't even think of that (sorry) I don't have really large hands, just large and it fits me fine. YMMV with mice size I guess!


----------



## cayenne (Feb 9, 2017)

slclick said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Oh I'll get used to it.
I think the side scroller wheel by the thumb will come in handy on video editing...

But those two little buttons by thumb behind the side scroll wheel, I gotta disable those, I keep hitting them occasionally and it shoots my web page all over the place....

C


----------

